
Cryptomator 1.0 Released for OS X and iOS - gluxon
https://cryptomator.org/
======
mtgx
I love Cryptomator. Easy way to encrypt your files locally before having them
synced to a cloud storage service like Google Drive or Dropbox. It's
unfortunate that these companies don't offer this very same feature themselves
in their native clients.

